# 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!



## phenom-2 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
habe heute mein 2 Monitor angeschlossen und das klappte alles bestens

nun wollte ich das so machen das ich auf einem 2 Monitor zb.Video anschaue und beim 1 Monitor Spiele zoge, aber das klappt irgendwie nicht ganz,
 wen ich auf dem 2 Monitor ein Video an hab und beim ersten ein Game anmache dann wird der 2 Monitor schwarz. Ist das überhaup machbar 
das es so funzt wie ich das gerne möchte wehre für ein parr tips sehr erfreut.

Tante Google habe ich auch schon gefragt aber ohne ergebnise

habe 1x 24 zoll haupt Bildsch.... und 1x 19 zoll der für videos gedacht ist
hab vista ultimate 64bit ​


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*



phenom-2 schrieb:


> Ist das überhaup machbar
> das es so funzt wie ich das gerne möchte



Nein, soweit ich weiß nicht. Windows kann das nicht.


----------



## Willforce (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*

Schau dir mal UltraMon an.
Wenn Du allerdings auf einem TFT zocken willst und dem anderen Video schauen, dann geht das nur wenn das Game im Fenstermodus läuft.


----------



## phenom-2 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*



Willforce schrieb:


> Schau dir mal UltraMon an.
> Wenn Du allerdings auf einem TFT zocken willst und dem anderen Video schauen, dann geht das nur wenn das Game im Fenstermodus läuft.



Das hört sich schon mall nicht schlecht an ich probiere es aus
leider ist das keine Freeware

Edit:
Das tool Funzt nach dem instalieren hat es auch ohne weitere einstelungen alles wunderbar geklapt diese program ist super danke dir Willforce
ist für alle zum empfehlen die 2 Monitore betreiben da gibt es viele einstelungs sahen


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*

ich hab auch mal eine frage.. da ich absolut ka habe wie sich ein 2. monitor so verhällt.
hab mir ja einen led tv gekauft, 46" mit full hd, und mein monitor hat ja nur 1680*1050, kann ich beide auflösungen einstellen wenn ich den tv anschliesse? also das beide mit ihrer nativen auflösung angesprochen werden? oder muß ich mich auf eine entscheiden?


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*

Das kommt drauf an wie du die Monitore konfigurierst.
Wenn du einen Display Clone haben willst dann kannst du maximal die höchste Auflösung des kleinsten Bildschirms fahren.
Wenn du den Desktop erweiterst kannst du auf einem Bildschirm 800x600 haben und auf dem anderen 2560x1600.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*

Also ich hatte auch mal 2 Monitore bei mir angeschlossen, mit unterschiedliichen Auflösungen!
Das geht einwandfrei - zumindest bei ATi - denn ich habs halt noch nicht mit Nvidia ausprobiert.
man kann wie Im Startpost schon geschrieben auf dem einem Zocken und auf dem anderem Videos guugn, allerdings kannst du während du spielst nichts am anderen Bildschirm verändern d.h du kannst nicht mit der maus einfach rüber zum andrem onitor du musst erst das Video starten und dann das Spiel!


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*

Hm...
ich konnte ohne Probleme auf dem 2. Monitor z.B. einen Film mit Winamp gucken und auf dem 1. Gta IV zocken... weiß jetzt nicht wieso..aber es geht.


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*

also ich kann einstellen was ich wo sehen will? danke.. muß ich mir nur noch ein dvi-hdmi kabel kaufen..


----------



## xX jens Xx (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*

ja

Kannst du!

ich sitze auch vor meinem 22" Monitor zum Zocken und hab meine Klotze mit Full hd als Destoperweiterung angeschloßen um filme vom Pc zu gucken...


----------



## Holdrio (15. November 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein, soweit ich weiß nicht. Windows kann das nicht.



Nö das kann 7 genau wie sein Opa XP problemlos, wenns nicht geht liegt es an was anderem.
Das Problem ist mehr man kommt in fast allen Games im Vollbild mit der Maus nicht mehr auf den zweiten Monitor zum Videoplayer, Browser oder was immer.
Und ALT+TAB geht nicht bei allen Games oder dann frieren sie ein in der Taskleiste.


----------



## midnight (15. November 2009)

*AW: 2 Monitore richtig einrichten einrichten. Hilfe!!!*

Weiteres Problem: Bei Strategiespielen kannst du nicht mit in die Richtung scrollen, wo sich der zweite Bildschirm befindet. Außerdem: Wenn du auf Bildschirm A ein Spiel laufen hast und dann mit der Maus auf Bildschirm B klickst wird dein Spiel auf Bildschirm A minimiert...

so far


----------



## Holdrio (16. November 2009)

Da fehlt ein "bei mir" nach "Das ist...", denn nach dieser Rechnung hätte ich in nicht mal ganz 2 Jahren Dualmonitor ja hunderte Games spielen müssen. 
Denn das waren klar mehr als 1-2 die entweder hochgradig absturzgefährdet waren bei ALT+TAB, oder das einfach ignorierten.


----------

